# Green hills



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Trying out another iwagumi in my 60-P with new Amazonia as the carpet in my previous iwagumi got overgrown and lifted off the substrate. This time I cut out down from 3 species to only HC and hydroctole sp. This tank is about 7 weeks old. Trying keep the HC short this time. The lighting is 150 watt Aquamedic MH pendant with ADA 8000K "green" bulb.

Photoperiod is 6 hrs/day; CO2 is 1 bps, Ferts daily - 2 ml Excel; 2 ml Tropica TPN; 3 ml Brighty Special Lights. I use RO/DI water reconstiuted with Equilibrium to ~3GH and 1/4 tsp of Seachem alkaline buffer/10 gal










I wish the stones were bigger or the tank less tall, so it will scale correctly.










Just the algae cleaning crew for now. I realize now that lighting will play a big role on what kind of schooling fish I get. With the ADA "green" bulb, red colors will look washed out - will likely go for green neons rather than cardinals for example.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I can see where your coming from wishing the stones were taller, however it looks very nice. Really clean/sharp looking setup.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! My iwagumi is going on 10 wks now. HC underwent major mowing 3x since initial setup to keep it looking neat. That hydroctole (anyone know the ID?) is a weed that needed to be whacked back at least 6x.

I saw a certain style in several tanks in Tokyo (Aqua Forest and another one above a big department store in Ginza) where the hydrocotle "flows" down almost like sea fog over green mountains. That is what I am trying to achieve but not so sure I am getting there. I have been reticent to let the hydrocotle grow more freely for fear of it taking over the tank. This plant even grew floating in a bucket outdoors with no CO2/ferts, just a sponge filter










Closeup of main stones getting cleaned. 
​









Plant porn shot! :slywink:That is not CO2 bubbles, but HC undergoing very active photosynthesis basking under 150 watts of MH goodness. Just love watching those plants making O2.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Still waiting for livestock but at least they are now in qt! After the trim, I decided to play with macro setting with my old Canon P&S.

a study of textural detail of one of the smaller stones









then a conversation...









and a green reflection


----------



## Octavusprime (Sep 18, 2011)

Fantastic photo. Love the close up of the pearling. What lens do you use to get those pics?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Octavusprime said:


> Fantastic photo. Love the close up of the pearling. What lens do you use to get those pics?


Thank you! No fancy lens just a Canon SD950IS point and shoot. I used digital macro mode/no flash and had to keep very still - helps to steady your hand against the tank to avoid the shakes or you can use a tripod.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice scape you got there! Was this your soft water plants collection tank before? 


- Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

khanzer22 said:


> Nice scape you got there! Was this your soft water plants collection tank before?
> - Message posted using Tapatalk HD app via iPad -


Hi khanzer! Yes it was. I don't keep all those toninas anymore even though I still find myself staring at pictures of uuapes and cinerum a little too long sometimes. This tank is easier to maintain, just mow the lawn every few wks.


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

That's a nice looking setup you have there, very nice growth. What light fixture are you using, is that a fishneedit fixture?

Dan


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Dantra said:


> That's a nice looking setup you have there, very nice growth. What light fixture are you using, is that a fishneedit fixture?
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan! Its an Aquamedic 150 watt MH Oceanlight


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bunbuku said:


> Hi khanzer! Yes it was. I don't keep all those toninas anymore even though I still find myself staring at pictures of uuapes and cinerum a little too long sometimes. This tank is easier to maintain, just mow the lawn every few wks.


I'm with you bro, I'm controlling myself now and just sticking with one collection tank... And so what I did to the bigger tank is I converted it to iwagumi as well


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks to msjinkszd I now have livestock. Microdevario kubotai!! Tiny fish but their color really pops under the ADA 8000K particularly viewed from the side. They shoal all around the tank then as soon as get close they make a small tight school along the surface.

This is just a part of the group. Dang hard to photograph!









Frontal shot









Top view with the canister turned off


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice looking tank dude!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 8, 2012)

I love this tank! very clean, and I love your lawn, its so lush.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Love the tank 

only 6hrs photo period?

is that because u dont want the HC to grow too much?

or it keeps the algae down?

been cutting my photo periods back to 9hr seems to do a good job at keeping the algae down a bit compared to 10hr


----------



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

drooling...


----------



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

love the rock formation and very curious to know where I can get them as well? Thanks.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Those stones were picked out by me at AFA at their store. 

Regarding photoperiod, yes its partly to control the growth rate and limit algae as I dose fairly lean.


----------



## Aquarist27 (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what are the name of the fish in your tank, they look like glo lights but with green a green strip.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> what are the name of the fish in your tank, they look like glo lights but with green a green strip.


They are Microdevario kubotai


----------

